# Chino 2007 airshow.



## syscom3 (Jan 3, 2007)

The folks at the museum have the date set for this Mays grand event.

May 19 and 20, 2007.

The Air Museum ~ Planes of Fame

For those who have never been to this warbird museum or seen one of their airshows, plan on attending for one of the great flyby's you will ever see.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2007)

Last year was my first year at Chino, and I can tell you that you would be hard pressed to find a bigger and more impressive show of old warbirds anywhere. I vowed to never miss another Chino show after last years show. I have attended about 400 airshows in my lifetime and Chino is only second to OshKosh.

There are unconfirmed rumors of a heritage flight with a P-59 Aircomet and an F-22 Raptor. I hope it's true, that will be really something!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2007)

Moved to News as this show is the best show in the USA west of the Mississippi.


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 7, 2007)

saved the site to favourites will have a look at it later


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 8, 2007)

One day I'll save up and get to this airshow... might be along way off though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

well i wouldn't complain Wanaka's still the largest aircshow in the southern hemisphere isn't it?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

i heard an american say Chino for the first time on some show the other day and it was pronounced differently to how i'd say it, they pronounced it "Cheeno" but i'd say it "Chine-o", how do you guys say it.........


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2007)

Cheeno is the correct pronunciation. If you said Chine-o, people would definitely know you are a foreigner!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

I would love to see the Chino airshow, maybe when I move farther west from where I am at in a few years.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey Even do you mind checking out and seeing if there is a problem with this thread. It seems to be closed for syscom but nobody else. I cant seem to find a problem with it, but maybe you can figure it out.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2007)

I see what is going on, but I am not sure how to fix this. The permissions in the News thread is slightly different than in the other threads. I think only the admins and mods can create threads in the News section. The problem is that Syscom created the thread, then I moved it... I may have to close this thread and lock it, create a new one and then copy this stuff in. 

I will take a look.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2007)

I just tried something...let's see if this works.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2007)

Locking this thread so that syscom can post in the other thread that I created. The link to the new thread is below:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/news/chino-2007-airshow-6671.html

E


----------

